# Recommended reading



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm a week moved out from my wife, was told no hope of reconciliation, no feelings anymore. I have two amazing children. Wife and I did not argue, there is no one else. She spent the last year dealing with her emotions towards me, individual counseling; she said she knew it was time. Since she does in home day care I said I would move out, make the transition for the kids the easiest.

We are starting the do it yourself divorce (Pro Se), we are cordial, she feels guilty so she doesn't object to what I ask to take. Living with a co-worker right now, getting my own place in a few months.

My goal through this is to make myself healthy & happy, have my kids go through this with as little scars as possible. We've been each other's best friends for 11 years. We still want to be friends when we are done with the divorce.

Does anyone have any books (that I might get from the library) regarding having a healthy divorce?


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

Sounds like you have a positive attitude. That is a good start. I haven't dealt with the possibility of coping with the divorce and have concentrated on reconciliation books so i can't recommend anything. I do suggest looking for a book to keep working on yourself. You'll need it in the months to come. I will be separated 11 months this Friday. I fear my hope for reconciliation is dying. I feel keeping a positive attitude will help you and your children in the long run. 

Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lafatherandhusband (Jul 21, 2010)

proudwidaddy said:


> I'm a week moved out from my wife, was told no hope of reconciliation, no feelings anymore. I have two amazing children. Wife and I did not argue, there is no one else. She spent the last year dealing with her emotions towards me, individual counseling; she said she knew it was time. Since she does in home day care I said I would move out, make the transition for the kids the easiest.
> 
> We are starting the do it yourself divorce (Pro Se), we are cordial, she feels guilty so she doesn't object to what I ask to take. Living with a co-worker right now, getting my own place in a few months.
> 
> ...




THE GOOD DIVORCE is a good one and it deals with EXACTLY what you are going through. it is helping me tons!!


----------



## testing123 (Jan 9, 2012)

Proudwidaddy, I posted in one of your other threads, look up the book 'Rebuilding - When your relationship ends'. It will help you deal with the emotions you are feeling right now.


----------

